# right mid shoulder pain



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

i have fibro but thisis the first time my shoulder or should i say scapula is giving me sharp spasmatic pain can fibro do this?? i did carry a heavy garbage bag to the curb 2 days ago with my right hand and this is the side that hurts.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

It does for me.......waves of it!!


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

knothappy said:


> i have fibro but thisis the first time my shoulder or should i say scapula is giving me sharp spasmatic pain can fibro do this?? i did carry a heavy garbage bag to the curb 2 days ago with my right hand and this is the side that hurts.


Hi - yes yes yes...I have been having those type of pains in my upper back/scapula area which I can describe as sharp, spasmatic and painful...keep thinking its my gallbladder, but it comes and goes. I also have costochondritis which is flaring up too causing upper chest pain and burning....it's awful....I also have IBS which has been flaring too - it just never ends....been dealing with all this for over 25 years and I need a break....but it never comes....MaryAnn


----------

